# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Home and Away (Aus) Spoilers 9th - 12th May 2016

## Pantherboy

*Mon 9th May*

*Summer Bay reacts to the news of another death. Andy struggles with his guilt over the part he played in the accident. Roo has to convince Maddy to save herself. Chris breaks down completely.* Billie and VJ make a big decision. 

*Tue 10th May*

*A hostage situation threatens another life as Dylan goes after Ash to get to Kat. Skye learns the dark truth from Tank. Olivia is concerned over the whereabouts of Irene*. Billie *learns a potentially* life changing *bit of* news. 

*Wed 11th May* 

*Summer Bay gathers to say goodbye to two of it's residents.*

*Thurs 12th May*

Andy struggles with his guilt over the accident. Summer Bay continues to mourn. Dom has another lady in his life. A couple can't accept their new reality with a disability. 



BTTB

----------

Dazzle (21-04-2016), lyndapym (21-04-2016), Perdita (21-04-2016), TaintedLove (02-05-2016), tammyy2j (21-04-2016), Taskaz (24-04-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

SPOILER ALERT!  SPOILER ALERT!  There is a new 30-40 second promo clip out regarding the explosion. Everyone is dressed up & partying/dancing outside at the caravan park (last week's spoilers mentioned that they had to find another venue for the hospital fundraiser, so I gather this is now happening at the caravan park?). We see Ricky go into one of the caravans.Tank turns up at the party in a suit, but Andy confronts him. They have a scuffle & end up both slamming into the side of a caravan (supposedly the same one that Ricky went into, by the look of it). The force of them hitting the caravan appears to break & expose the wires attached to the vans gas bottle, causing a spark. The camera pans back to a wide shot, & we see the van explode. A fireball is then seen above the treeline, & we hear a male voice say, "please help me" (to me it sounds like Oscar, but it could be Tank I suppose). The voiceover says that 2 people won't make it!

I think we pretty much know for sure that one of the fatalities will be Oscar. The promo gives the impression that Ricky may have still been in the van when it exploded, but was that a red herring? Probably, given what we know about her supposedly leaving with Brax soon (but is that a red herring as well.......?). So who could the second death be? Possibly Tank? If this is a guest stint only for the character, as speculated. The spoilers mention that afterwards, Andy's guilt compels him to look after Tank, so maybe Tank doesn't die in the explosion, but is injured & dies later? Hannah is also rumoured to be leaving, but it doesn't appear she dies in the explosion as the other promo we saw a couple of months ago (I think I mentioned this a while back) saw her in the scene with others all dressed up inside Alf's place where we see Evie collapsing into Josh's arms - possibly after being told about Oscar? Other possibilities?

I assume this is also where Maddy will lose part of her arm?

----------

Dazzle (21-04-2016), lyndapym (21-04-2016), Nell532 (21-04-2016), Perdita (21-04-2016), tammyy2j (21-04-2016), Taskaz (24-04-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Why is Ricky going to a caravan, is she living there now?

----------


## Emmy_AU

Where did you get the promo?

----------


## Pantherboy

> Where did you get the promo?


It is on the H&A page on the Yahoo7 website

----------


## Pantherboy

> Why is Ricky going to a caravan, is she living there now?


Not sure why she is going into the caravan during the party, but she is not living there (she & Nate are still supposed to be living in John's place, as he & Marilyn haven't come back from overseas yet)

----------


## bobdaoeach

> Not sure why she is going into the caravan during the party


Lmao for someone who analysed the trailer scene-for-scene I'm not sure why it's so hard to notice how blatantly obvious is it that Ricky headed into the van because she was answering her phone and most likely wanted to get away from all the noise.

----------


## Dazzle

> Lmao for someone who analysed the trailer scene-for-scene I'm not sure why it's so hard to notice how blatantly obvious is it that Ricky headed into the van because she was answering her phone and most likely wanted to get away from all the noise.


There's absolutely no need to be rude!   :Angry: 

For all you know, pantherboy may just have watched the trailer and remembers most of it - not analysed it scene by scene.

Why in many of your posts do you feel the need to be rude to and try to belittle other forum members and pick apart their posts?  In fact, the one doing the most analysing around here is you!

----------

Pantherboy (21-04-2016), Perdita (21-04-2016), TaintedLove (02-05-2016)

----------


## Emmy_AU

> It is on the H&A page on the Yahoo7 website


Thanks

----------

janfran (08-05-2016), Pantherboy (21-04-2016)

----------


## Emmy_AU

> It is on the H&A page on the Yahoo7 website


Thanks

----------


## tammyy2j

Did John or Irene foster Sky?

----------


## Pantherboy

> There's absolutely no need to be rude!  
> 
> For all you know, pantherboy may just have watched the trailer and remembers most of it - not analysed it scene by scene.
> 
> Why in many of your posts do you feel the need to be rude to and try to belittle other forum members and pick apart their posts?  In fact, the one doing the most analysing around here is you!


Thanks for that Dazzle. As you suggest, I watched the promo quite a while before I posted on here, & I just remembered that Ricky went into the van. 
(As for that other member's comment, I am not going to "bite"!)

----------

Dazzle (21-04-2016), Perdita (21-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> (As for that other member's comment, I am not going to "bite"!)


Well done!  :Big Grin:

----------

Pantherboy (22-04-2016), Perdita (21-04-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

> Did John or Irene foster Sky?


Not at this stage. My recollection is that after her Mum went into hospital/care, John was letting Skye stay with him (even after Jett broke up with her), but not long after that John had to go overseas to be with Marilyn after her accident. So, Irene agreed to let Skye stay with her while he is away. Up until then I don't recall there had been any talk of John actually/possibly fostering her (and Irene definitely hasn't fostered her). Someone please correct me if my recollection is wrong here/they remember differently.

----------

tammyy2j (22-04-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

The final spoilers for this week have now been released. I will amend the original post to reflect this.

*Thursday 12th May*

Andy struggles with his guilt over the accident. Summer Bay continues to mourn. Dom has another lady in his life. A couple can't accept their new reality with a disability. 


(for those wondering who Dom is, I believe he is the photographer from Ricky & Nate's wedding, who was trying to "crack-on" to Phoebe)

----------

Dazzle (22-04-2016), Perdita (22-04-2016)

----------


## CuriousCase

Tai Hara is leaving, so maybe Andy dies?

----------

Dazzle (23-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Tai Hara is leaving, so maybe Andy dies?


Yes, that could be possible

----------

Dazzle (23-04-2016)

----------


## bobdaoeach

> Yes, that could be possible


No. Tai stopped filming in January. The explosion was filmed late October/early November.

----------


## bobdaoeach

> Yes, that could be possible


No. Tai stopped filming in January. The explosion was filmed late October/early November.

----------


## lellygurl

> The final spoilers for this week have now been released. I will amend the original post to reflect this.
> 
> *Thursday 12th May*
> 
> Andy struggles with his guilt over the accident. Summer Bay continues to mourn. Dom has another lady in his life. A couple can't accept their new reality with a disability. 
> 
> 
> (for those wondering who Dom is, I believe he is the photographer from Ricky & Nate's wedding, who was trying to "crack-on" to Phoebe)


Is Dom becoming a permanent character?

----------


## lellygurl

> The final spoilers for this week have now been released. I will amend the original post to reflect this.
> 
> *Thursday 12th May*
> 
> Andy struggles with his guilt over the accident. Summer Bay continues to mourn. Dom has another lady in his life. A couple can't accept their new reality with a disability. 
> 
> 
> (for those wondering who Dom is, I believe he is the photographer from Ricky & Nate's wedding, who was trying to "crack-on" to Phoebe)


Is Dom becoming a permanent character?

----------


## Pantherboy

> Is Dom becoming a permanent character?


I don't believe so i.e. I haven't seen/read anything to suggest he will be (has anybody heard anything different?)

----------


## Pantherboy

The spoilers for this week (9th - 12th May) have now been expanded/amended, so I have updated the original post to reflect this (changes are in bold type).

----------

Dazzle (28-04-2016), Perdita (28-04-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

*TV Week Soap Diary for Home and Away (Aus) 9th - 12th May 2016*

*Monday 9 May*

 - Maddy refuses to sign the consent forms to have her arm amputated.
 - Chris lashes out at Andy, blaming him for messing with his and Hannah's relationship.
 - Billie allows VJ to comfort her when he offers to.

*Tuesday 10 May*

 - Ash is in a life threatening situation. Will he escape?
 - Olivia & Hunter worry when they can't contact Irene.
 - Skye suspects Tank might have been involved in the explosion in some way.

*Wednesday 11 May*

 - It's the day of the funerals & Andy is guilt-ridden.
 - Is Billie turning to VJ only to distract herself from her grief?
 - Zac decides to confront Tank about his involvement in the incident.

*Thursday 12 May*

 - Still haunted by her assault, Billie can't imagine any sort of future with VJ.
 - Andy decides to confess. Will it ease his guilt?
 - The residents of Summer Bay struggle to handle their enormous loss.



So, people won't know, initially anyway, that it was the fight between Andy & Tank that caused the explosion i.e. it must happen out of site of everyone.

TV Week also mentions that Billie's attacker was a "masked man": "*Can VJ help Billie put her horror ordeal behind her?* While the community mourns those lost in the explosion, Billie has been living in her own personal hell.....Billie was recently attacked by a masked man while she was at the gym. The terrifying ordeal has left her shaken to the core. But this week there is a chance at happiness for Billie when she connects with VJ. So far, Billie has kept her frightening assault a secret. However, she now realises she can no longer remain silent about what happened. *Billie divulges her secret first to Oscar, & then to a stunned Phoebe,* who insists she report the incident to the police. "She's really traumatised by the incident & is looking for some reassurance that everything is going to be OK," Tessa, 26 says....given her chequered past, she's uneasy about going to the police to report the attack.......Despite her torment, there is some happiness for Billie when she & VJ share a kiss on the beach...."Being with VJ is a distraction to thinking about the attack", Tessa explains. "For Billie there is this beautiful person willing to be there for her when she is needing love." One wonders, however, whether memories of her assault will bring Billie back to earth hard. "It is very hard for Billie after the attack", she says. She adds that things only get more difficult for the girl. "It's a huge story." she says of Billie's current arc. Will the memory of the attack ruin her newfound happiness?"


Billie divulges her secret first to Oscar?.... does this mean that Oscar doesn't die? or is it possible that Oscar also won't die initially, but will die later at the hospital etc etc etc?..........All very confusing! (Or has TV Week put the wrong name in the article....?)

EDIT: after the end of tonight's episode (Sydney, Monday 2 May), the promo for tomorrow showed Billie talking to Oscar about her attack, so this must obviously happen before the explosion & not next week (May 9-12) as the TV Week article seems to suggest (i.e. so scratch what I said in the previous paragraph about Oscar possibly not dying etc. Sorry about that!,)

----------

Dazzle (02-05-2016), tammyy2j (05-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

billie get raped by dylan and becomes pregnant, seen that info on twitter

----------

Perdita (03-05-2016)

----------


## bobdaoeach

> billie get raped by dylan and becomes pregnant, seen that info on twitter


Same. I also heard Jett dies from cancer, Ash is Brax's cousin, Nate and Ricky don't get married, Hannah and Oscar die in a car crash, Maddy loses her arm to a shark attack, and the roof of Angelo's will collapse.

----------


## bobdaoeach

> billie get raped by dylan and becomes pregnant, seen that info on twitter


Same. I also heard Jett dies from cancer, Ash is Brax's cousin, Nate and Ricky don't get married, Hannah and Oscar die in a car crash, Maddy loses her arm to a shark attack, and the roof of Angelo's will collapse.

----------


## Pantherboy

There has been a slight expansion of the original spoilers for Mon 9 May & Tue 10 May - I have included the changes in the original post (underlined/italics).

----------

Dazzle (05-05-2016)

----------

